# Little help with business name...



## Jmile (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello,

I've been tossing names around in my head for months now and could use your opinions on what sounds best. I know good marketing dictates your name should be in the title, but mine is difficult to pronounce. So I've come up with three that I like but can't quite decide on.

1. *Prime Time* Painting and Repair (too cheasy?)

2. *Sublime* Painting and Repair (been told most people won't know the meaning of the word)

3. *Velocity* Painting and Repair (just came up with this one)

Any advice, opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would like to see an option #4. Ultimately, go with something that makes you proud to say it. The name of a business, unless it is really out there, is just not that important.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

How about Rock and Roller Painting. Have all of the crew wear acid wash jeans with mullet haircuts. Lol
I’m not sure I like any of the names. Try to think of a name that will reflect the image you want to display to your customers. You want your clients to trust you and you want them to think of you as a professional. Integrity Painting is a good example of this. The name speaks trust and professionalism. Something to think about.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I chose an option out of the three for you. Depends on what type of painting you want to do. NC and rentals I think Velocity is a good, hopefully descriptive name. On the other hand the implication that you're speedy may turn away some HOs.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Those a great names for a band, not sure about painting company. 

Sublime is a cool band already 


> Early in the mornin' risin' to the street
> Light me up that cigarette and I'll strap shoes on my feet


Pat


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Velocity Painting does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Hackjob Enterprises


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Want to expand on what I said earlier. Try to think of a name that implies feelings of trust and professionalism. Ex. Integrity Painting is pretty literal but I like it. The trick is to imply it without actually saying it if you know what I mean. It makes for a stronger name.


----------



## Jmile (Feb 23, 2012)

Westview said:


> How about Rock and Roller Painting. Have all of the crew wear acid wash jeans with mullet haircuts. Lol
> I’m not sure I like any of the names. Try to think of a name that will reflect the image you want to display to your customers. You want your clients to trust you and you want them to think of you as a professional. Integrity Painting is a good example of this. The name speaks trust and professionalism. Something to think about.


Yeah, Integrity was actually my first thought... then found it was already taken. These arent homeruns by any means, but much better than most I've seen, lol.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Jmile said:


> Yeah, Integrity was actually my first thought... then found it was already taken. These arent homeruns by any means, but much better than most I've seen, lol.


There a lot of bad company names out there for sure. I didn't think yours were bad, just not awsome. But, I do like the velocity one.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Make sur the domain name is available first.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

When I started painting for myself two years ago when my dad died I thought of coming up with a fancy name but I just stuck with my own name which is the same as his, as I am JR. It worked for him for nearly 50 years even though at the end his client base was all dead so I basically started from sctratch. I figure if I am going to stand by my work why not put my name on it.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> Make sur the domain name is available first.


 
Definatley start with a domain search if your planning on having a website. 
Godaddy.com has an engine that searches name avlailability.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I would like to see an option #4. Ultimately, go with something that makes you proud to say it. The name of a business, unless it is really out there, is just not that important.


Yup...option #4.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as the majority....option 4

I am of the belief that using your own name was a good idea.


Like "Jmile Painting"

and if that IS your name, you could get good _*Mileage*_ out all sorts of tag lines

"Jmile High Painting"

"I'd walk a Jmile for a good painter"

"We're Jmiles ahead of the rest"

etc etc


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Not to put down other painters that have used their own name as a company name. I would avoid doing that. It makes your company look small.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are good at what you do then it doesn't matter if your company name seems small or not. My company name has my name in it and, like someone already said, I am proud to have my name coincide with my work. If you are good, they will call.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Westview said:


> Not to put down other painters that have used their own name as a company name. I would avoid doing that. It makes your company look small.


"Ford"? :whistling2:


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I would not sway away from using your name. My last name is incorporated into my company name. Optimal/oppman


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> "Ford"? :whistling2:


 There are many companies that use their last name but it doesn't mean it's a good idea. I'm assuming you are deffending it because you used your last name for your company. I may not know half as much as the guys on this forum about painting, but I do know this and I know I'm right. 
You want everything in your company to be cohesive, from your logo, to your company name and so on. You want your name and logo to represent trust, professionalism and painting. How does your last name help with any of this? It doesn’t. How does your last name relate to painting at all? It doesn’t. Using your last name as a business name is purely ego driven. Don’t do it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

"Fresh Coat" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> There are many companies that use their last name but it doesn't mean it's a good idea. I'm assuming you are deffending it because you used your last name for your company. I may not know half as much as the guys on this forum about painting, but I do know this and I know I'm right.
> You want everything in your company to be cohesive, from your logo, to your company name and so on. You want your name and logo to represent trust, professionalism and painting. How does your last name help with any of this? It doesn’t. How does your last name relate to painting at all? It doesn’t. Using your last name as a business name is purely ego driven. Don’t do it.


I call ignorant comment on this one. My name and logo are cohesive. My name says quality because customer say "hey...use Pretot's Painting because they do a great job!" Your name means a lot. Basically...you are saying one's name says nothing about you as a company. Well, I'm more concerned about what my name say about ME...not my company.

My logo is awesome too by the way.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I second that ignorant comment. I use my first name and am proud to put my name on my work. I feel as though if you use "Integrity Painting" ,like you said, that you're trying a little too hard to have the HO believe you have integrity. Once the HO meets me, they know I have integrity. I don't have to use the word in my co. name though.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Westview said:


> Not to put down other painters that have used their own name as a company name. I would avoid doing that. It makes your company look small.


Nah, we tell our customers that they can trust us....we put our name on our trucks, shirts and our work, not a fictional name....:yes:

But I am a small company...:shifty:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

epretot said:


> I call ignorant comment on this one. My name and logo are cohesive. My name says quality because customer say "hey...use Pretot's Painting because they do a great job!" Your name means a lot. Basically...you are saying one's name says nothing about you as a company. Well, I'm more concerned about what my name say about ME...not my company.
> 
> My logo is awesome too by the way.


It is a nice logo. I understand that you are proud of your company and that's awsome. But answer me this. How does your last name reflect painting?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> "Fresh Coat" has a nice ring to it.



How about Masterhide.....:smartass:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> It is a nice logo. I understand that you are proud of your company and that's awsome. But answer me this. How does your last name reflect painting?


You are really struggling with this aren't you? I'm proud of my (rare) name. It's about branding as well. How many Pretot's do you know. 

To answer your question. I am quality. I am integrity. I am craftsmanship. I am the best person you could possibly hire to paint your home. My name doesn't say anything about me as a painter. It say everything about my character. I'm not a painter. Painting is my occupation.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The name means nothing. The biggest paint companies in MA are named after the owners last name. Some of the smallest companies have big names. It makes no difference at all. Building a brand is more than just a name.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

epretot said:


> You are really struggling with this aren't you? I'm proud of my (rare) name. It's about branding as well. How many Pretot's do you know.
> 
> To answer your question. I am quality. I am integrity. I am craftsmanship. I am the best person you could possibly hire to paint your home. My name doesn't say anything about me as a painter. It say everything about my character. I'm not a painter. Painting is my occupation.


 
This has nothing to do with being proud of your rare name. I don't think your understanding this. You don't know a thing about branding. Answer me this. How does your logo relate to your name at all? Yes it's nice logo, but it doesn't relate to your business name. How does your logo relate to painting? It doesn't. lol.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know one thing...

Benjamin Moore & Shermin Williams picked the wrong names:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

if the tone of this discussion doesn't calm a bit, I will close the thread. I know it's still February but we don't need the junk being spewed here.

Now, my esteemed opinion, not based on marketing pundits but on 62 years of observation, is that a name on the bus is less significant than the person driving it. 

I'm going to requote NEPS in case anyone missed it:



> *The name means nothing. The biggest paint companies in MA are named after the owners last name. Some of the smallest companies have big names. It makes no difference at all. Building a brand is more than just a name.
> *


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

There is a guy in Ottawa with the painting name "*Precision Painting*". I really like that name. You may be able to use that name in your city.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Westview said:


> There is a guy in Ottawa with the painting name "*Precision Painting*". I really like that name. You may be able to use that name in your city.


That must mean he is good and reputable. :jester:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> That must mean he is good and reputable. :jester:


weak


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> This has nothing to do with being proud of your rare name. I don't think your understanding this. You don't know a thing about branding. Answer me this. How does your logo relate to your name at all? Yes it's nice logo, but it doesn't relate to your business name. How does your logo relate to painting? It doesn't. lol.


Ones logo doesn't have to relate to their industry. How does the following logo pertain to the computer industry? It's a multi-colored 4 pane window, yet we know exactly what it's advertising because it's everywhere...not because it looks like a mouse or keyboard. Branding is about visibility.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

epretot said:


> Ones logo doesn't have to relate to their industry. How does the following logo pertain to the computer industry? It's a multi-colored 4 pane window, yet we know exactly what it's advertising because it's everywhere...not because it looks like a mouse or keyboard. Branding is about visibility.


It's a very good logo that follows my logic. The logo is for Windows. THe logo has a computer animated window in it. The software itself is built on the concept of having different windows. Everything is related to eachother. All around solid design. There are many logos out there that are not. Dude....I studied this in school for many years. I know a thing or two about it.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

epretot said:


> Ones logo doesn't have to relate to their industry. How does the following logo pertain to the computer industry? It's a multi-colored 4 pane window, yet we know exactly what it's advertising because it's everywhere...not because it looks like a mouse or keyboard. Branding is about visibility.


I do like your logo and name. And now that I look at it...the P in your logo does relate to the P in your name and the P in painting. It's a nice logo.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Westview said:


> weak


Or maybe he should have a website telliing the consumer that they are cheap, honest and have a great attitude. 

Those are as great selling points as a logo.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Or maybe he should have a website telliing the consumer that they are cheap, honest and have a great attitude.
> 
> Those are as great selling points as a logo.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> It's a very good logo that follows my logic. The logo is for Windows. THe logo has a computer animated window in it. The software itself is built on the concept of having different windows. Everything is related to eachother. All around solid design. There are many logos out there that are not. Dude....I studied this in school for many years. I know a thing or two about it.


Your argument is it has to be tied to your industry. A WINDOW isn't tied to the computer industry. They simply named their operating system WINDOWS. This allowed for them to use a colorful window. They could have used a Penguin.

Regardless, every time I look at a job...the customer says "I see your trucks everywhere". I only have one truck. What is your argument for that. My logo is everywhere. Not my trucks. That's branding.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Big companies spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to create a solid foundation for branding. It's not as easy as it looks. A lot of thought goes into it.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

epretot said:


> Your argument is it has to be tied to your industry. A WINDOW isn't tied to the computer industry. They simply named their operating system WINDOWS. This allowed for them to use a colorful window. They could have used a Penguin.
> 
> Regardless, every time I look at a job...the customer says "I see your trucks everywhere". I only have one truck. What is your argument for that. My logo is everywhere. Not my trucks. That's branding.


They named it windows because the windows software itself is made up of different windows. The name relates to the product they are selling. They didn't just pick the name out of thin air. 

I wouldn't call that branding. I would call that good advertising. You are getting the two confused.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How did the 2 grand and the door hangers work?


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

epretot said:


> I call ignorant comment on this one. My name and logo are cohesive. My name says quality because customer say "hey...use Pretot's Painting because they do a great job!" Your name means a lot. Basically...you are saying one's name says nothing about you as a company. Well, I'm more concerned about what my name say about ME...not my company.
> 
> My logo is awesome too by the way.


Unless you are marketing to millions of customers in a gi-normous metro, name is not THAT big of a deal. In smaller suburban areas or cities where you have been located or even grew up in, name recognition gets a head start when using your given name.
If I were to go into the guttering business, I'd concentrate on my business description, not the name.
Would I call it Jones guttering? Jones guttering and water drain solutions? etc.

Would you just say "painting" or more like "refinishing" where repairs stuff are offered prior to painting?

Why am I A+HomeWork? I taught 14 years while painting and repairs during the spring and summer. I actually registered in Texas and got a TIN in 2001 while still teaching and many of my clients were/are teachers, counselors, etc. and the name is catchy for those who know that I used to teach!
I thought about putting a slogan on my shirts, if I made more...
"Everybody likes A+ homework!" but hey, no time for that right now.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> How did the 2 grand and the door hangers work?


 Neps you remind me of my little sister.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I found it fascinating, as Kodak went under, that it was revealed that Geo Eastman totally invented the name Kodak. 

Here's a quote from Wikipedia:



> The letter "K" was a favorite of Eastman's; he is quoted as saying, "it seems a strong, incisive sort of letter." He and his mother devised the name Kodak with an Anagrams set. Eastman said that there were three principal concepts he used in creating the name: it should be short; one cannot mispronounce it, and it could not resemble anything or be associated with anything but Kodak.[



Wasn't a person's name and wasn't a name associated with ANY product or process, but it sure became synonymous with photography, was a household word, a catch phrase (Kodak moment), and recognizable world wide.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's amazing how in two months you went from zero work, asking for sign and logo advice here and now your a marketing expert. What a turn around. You should write a book. 

Seriously. :yes:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

daArch said:


> I found it fascinating, as Kodak went under, that it was revealed that Geo Eastman totally invented the name Kodak.
> 
> Here's a quote from Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. This is the best kind of branding. Implying your concept rather than coming right out and saying it...is more powerful.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Westview said:


> There are many companies that use their last name but it doesn't mean it's a good idea. I'm assuming you are deffending it because you used your last name for your company. I may not know half as much as the guys on this forum about painting, but I do know this and I know I'm right.
> You want everything in your company to be cohesive, from your logo, to your company name and so on. You want your name and logo to represent trust, professionalism and painting. How does your last name help with any of this? It doesn’t. How does your last name relate to painting at all? It doesn’t. Using your last name as a business name is purely ego driven. Don’t do it.


Sorry man but i completely disagree with you. You clearly dont know your right at all if your going on a forum asking for advice on a name..if you have been in business long enough you would realize reputation is alot more important than a name. The best guys in my area, even the biggest companies alot of them are last names followed by painting. ie "olson painting". i just made it relate to painting, it has the word in it. name doesn mean squat without reputation.

Your ignorance is a result of your ego, dont have one.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> It's amazing how in two months you went from zero work, asking for sign and logo advice here and now your a marketing expert. What a turn around. You should write a book.
> 
> Seriously. :yes:


lol - that's the power of Paint Talk :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> lol - that's the power of Paint Talk :thumbsup:
> 
> Pat


This place is the black hole of business genius.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> Sorry man but i completely disagree with you. You clearly dont know your right at all if your going on a forum asking for advice on a name..if you have been in business long enough you would realize reputation is alot more important than a name. The best guys in my area, even the biggest companies alot of them are last names followed by painting. ie "olson painting". i just made it relate to painting, it has the word in it. name doesn mean squat without reputation.
> 
> Your ignorance is a result of your ego, dont have one.


Here we go. 
Obviously branding doesn’t mean squat if you don’t have a good reputation but it doesn’t mean you shouldn’t put any thought into having a good brand. The guy asked for help with choosing a name so I am giving him a hand.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

With all of the resources and creativity put into pretty web sites, logos, and T shirt design, who has time to paint?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> It's amazing how in two months you went from zero work, asking for sign and logo advice here and now your a marketing expert. What a turn around. You should write a book.
> 
> Seriously. :yes:


I love getting advise from some of the members here. Lots of great members on this site....some memebers...not so much.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> With all of the resources and creativity put into pretty web sites, logos, and T shirt design, who has time to paint?


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Westview said:


> Here we go.
> Obviously branding doesn’t mean squat if you don’t have a good reputation but it doesn’t mean you shouldn’t put any thought into having a good brand. The guy asked for help with choosing a name so I am giving him a hand.


theres never been a business that was able to brand a first or last name?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> It's amazing how in two months you went from zero work, asking for sign and logo advice here and now your a marketing expert. What a turn around. You should write a book.
> 
> Seriously. :yes:


You are confusing advertising with branding. This thread is about branding. I don't know much about advertising which I why I ask questions on this forum.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> theres never been a business that was able to brand a first or last name?


Lot's of businesses use their last name as their company name. Read some of my prevous posts.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

So ah... which name do you guys like better?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Westview said:


> Lot's of businesses use their last name as their company name. Read some of my prevous posts.


you just said it was a bad idea in some of you previous posts:blink: 

since your such a branding expert, i hope someday i can get some of your "stellar attitude". i have peed myself laughing for now though, so im going to go change my pants


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

HQP2005 said:


> So ah... which name do you guys like better?


 lol. I like Precision Painting. 

PrecisionPainting.com is avalible.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> you just said it was a bad idea in some of you previous posts:blink:
> 
> since your such a branding expert, i hope someday i can get some of your "stellar attitude". i have peed myself laughing for now though, so im going to go change my pants


Hey StripandCaulk. Sorry to hear you peed your pants. Lots of businesses name their companies after their last name but I wouldn't recommend it. I'm not going to explaine myself again.


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

A+HomeWork said:


> Unless you are marketing to millions of customers in a gi-normous metro, name is not THAT big of a deal. In smaller suburban areas or cities where you have been located or even grew up in, name recognition gets a head start when using your given name.
> 
> Just to add to this comment
> 
> ...


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Westview said:


> Hey StripandCaulk. Sorry to hear you peed your pants. Lots of businesses name their companies after their last name but I wouldn't recommend it. I'm not going to explaine myself again.


you must know everything..lol. im really curious to hear what makes you such an expert on business. you must have something that no one else here does. if i had to guess it would be "well i went to college and i majored in business admin/marketing so i know what im talking about" someday you will learn to broaden your horizons


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Branding is just a buzzword for small business. It makes marketing consultants look smart for telling clients to get a logo.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> Branding is just a buzzword for small business. It makes marketing consultants look smart for telling clients to get a logo.


It's far from a buzzword my friend. Companies like Pepsi spend millions of dollars on it. Graphic designers go to school to get degrees to learn how branding works.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Westview said:


> It's far from a buzzword my friend. Companies like Pepsi spend millions of dollars on it. Graphic designers go to school to get degrees to learn how branding works.


Is Pepsi a small business? Im saying the term "branding" means nothing more to a local painting contractor than his or her logo. 

I


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a good name 
"Dewy, Cheatem and Howe Painting Company"


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Westview said:


> lol. I like Precision Painting.
> 
> PrecisionPainting.com is avalible.


 There is a guy in Berks Co. PA that goes by Precision Painting. There is probably a few in every state.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Westview said:


> There is a guy in Ottawa with the painting name "*Precision Painting*". I really like that name. You may be able to use that name in your city.


Why would you want to name your company after another painting company. That is in no way branding yourself. In Ohio there are a few precision companies. Who is who? If you choose your name at least you know your the only one with that name.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Westview said:


> Hey StripandCaulk. Sorry to hear you peed your pants. Lots of businesses name their companies after their last name but I wouldn't recommend it. I'm not going to explaine myself again.


The way I look at it is if your business name has your name in it(which mine does) and it is working for you, then why would it be a bad idea? Why would you say you wouldn't recommend it? Open your eyes. Different strokes for different folks. The way you come off is that since you studied this that your opinion is the end all be all.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

scottjr said:


> Different strokes for different folks



There's your name


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Westview said:


> Hey StripandCaulk. Sorry to hear you peed your pants. Lots of businesses name their companies after their last name but I wouldn't recommend it. I'm not going to explaine myself again.





StripandCaulk said:


> you must know everything..lol. im really curious to hear what makes you such an expert on business. you must have something that no one else here does. if i had to guess it would be "well i went to college and i majored in business admin/marketing so i know what im talking about" someday you will learn to broaden your horizons





Westview said:


> Neps you remind me of my little sister.





StripandCaulk said:


> Sorry man but i completely disagree with you. You clearly dont know your right at all if your going on a forum asking for advice on a name..
> 
> Your ignorance is a result of your ego, dont have one.





StripandCaulk said:


> you just said it was a bad idea in some of you previous posts:blink:
> 
> since your such a branding expert, i hope someday i can get some of your "stellar attitude". i have peed myself laughing for now though, so im going to go change my pants





I am sure the OP thanks you for your Fever and causing this thread to close


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dudes thread got walked all over.


----------

